# Photo comp #4: Entries....



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the new DW photo competition!

The theme for this competition - # 4 - is "Fireworks"

The rules, please read them:

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
*2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.*
3. Picture posted must be you own work. (We will know if it is not)
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.
8. If your entry does not meet with all the above, It will NOT be short listed.

The prize?......Nothing. The new comps are being run just for the glory of having your photo short listed and put up for the vote.

I'll add at this point that I know it's easy to trawl the archives, but I'd encourage you to get out and shoot something specifically for this. The comp is timed to give you a couple of days after the fifth to process and upload.

Interpretation of the theme is welcome and remember, it's whether the pic gives the viewer the impression of theme - not necessarily how well executed the idea was... so get snapping!

This thread is only for entries!

Have fun guys, and good luck!

Maxtor and bretti_kivi


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Here's mine guys


Fireworks Mick by gizto29 {battling the realms of PS} :[, on Flickr

Phil


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

My entry


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

read the rules, people, please!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

whats wrong with mine? i resized it to 800x600 thats the only thing i can think is wrong?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry, you're just the target, and yes, pretty much every time someone puts something up that's oversize. Thanks for the correction.

Bret


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

My entry from tonight's local fireworks display.

Canon G12 f/8 ISO-80










Stevie


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

My entry will be up after Saturday nights display. Hopefully !


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
Ditto

Not something I've really photographed before but will give it a go Saturday


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I would love to enter this - but I'm going to see the Arctic Monkeys on Saturday night!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Firework Comp.*

Took a few photos at this location tonight but this is my favourite, quite subtle.

with a nice reflection in the river :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm tied as to what I can do with little ones in tow and we were off to a friends tonight so just some pics of garden based fountains really, one of my faves from the night


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

IMG_7078 by martin woods, on Flickr


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, here's my effort actually from quite a few years back. No more than a grab-shot really but it's not bad. I've never done much with fireworks hence the use of bridge camera rather than my usual DSLR. There are far better entries than mine, but the more the merrier.


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

ovolo said:


> Took a few photos at this location tonight but this is my favourite, quite subtle.
> 
> with a nice reflection in the river :thumb:


Right on the money! Great shot.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Big D Cro said:


> Right on the money! Great shot.


Can't find the thanks button so ........... THANKS. :thumb:

DOH ! I thought I was logged in obviously I wasn't.

Mods can you delete so I don't seem as daft as I look. :lol:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Here's mine guys
> 
> 
> Fireworks Mick by gizto29 {battling the realms of PS} :[, on Flickr
> ...


LOVE this shot. Great synchronicity. Looks like an electric spider! (minus some legs!!)


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

This is going to be a tough one to judge.

P.S

Guys, can we post comments etc... in this thread It makes it harder for myself and Bret to look through the entries.

Thanks.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

When is the judging for this thread going to start? 

Sorry if I missed it.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

We had a lovely Fen fog over the fireworks displays so all i got was some hazy rubbish.

Great entries here though guys.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I knew I'd forgotten something. Sorry. I will try to get the thread up later today.

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Poll is now up, happy voting. 

Next one will probably start shortly, to distract you from Christmas


----------

